# replacement pj suggestions



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought a used pj and it lasted 2 weeks. I need a new one, but I also have a limited budget. I am looking at the Optoma hd65, and projectors at and under that price range. I will be using it for ht use only. I have already built a diy 101" ws screen with a painted boc n 7.8 grey. Any help would be great thanx.:spend:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have an Optoma HD65 and it's a great entry level HD projector..:T
It will handle a 101"! screen with ease..
I'm projecting onto a 8'6" wide screen and the image is brilliant!..

Are you using an N7.8 screen because of high ambient lighting in the room?..


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I got my projector and it had terrible contrast...I realize now that it was having a failing light. I painted the screen in an effort to get the contrast I needed. Now it may be overkill?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What does a HD65 go for?


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

HD65 is going for $690 shipped on ebay right now...thats pushing it on price tho really.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Skip eBay and go with our sponsor above.  Visual Apex offers it for $9 more and they are a reputable dealer. Better yet get the HD66 for the same price. It has a touch more lumens and a touch more contrast. :T 

Free shipping by the way. Tell them the Shack sent ya. :bigsmile:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

After checking PJCentral, it appears the ratings are better for the HD65. Stick with that. Some sort of reliability issue with the 66 I guess.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

thanx...I thought the pice would be lower on ebay. I am glad to buy from a reputable seller. What is the difference in 2500 lumens of the HD66? compared to 1600 that is a huge difference! I thought over 2k lumens were just for presentations and data?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Never trust the lumens stated by the manufacturers at this time. I've heard that there is some sort of standard that may be coming in the future, but for now the lumens stated are generally hit or miss. I use the PJCalculator as a general guide for lumens. As you can see from that link, the HD65 has more than enough lumens to spare. :T 

The HD66 is not yet listed in the calculator. I did see something about it being 3d ready. But I wouldn't let that have an effect upon my decision. Hope this helps bud!


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok well I am planning on the HD65 umless I see a deal I cant pass up b4 then...or if the seller resolves this problem for me with the bad pj.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

so the screen I have will work for the H65 with no problems, even though I painted it this shade based on the other pj?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Most definitely.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

epson 705HD vs optoma hd65 vs optoma HD66?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The HD66 is a first generation 3D projector..
The higher lumens is evidently needed for 3D projection..So in reality it probably won't be any brighter than the HD65!.


----------

